# Does anyone not drink?



## Trafford (23 Oct 2007)

I was thinking about this the other day and I only know one person who doesn't drink alcohol. I know there are other, older generation people who don't "touch a drop" because they've found out that it doesn't suit them, but of my generation, i.e. anyone under 45, I only know this one guy. He never liked the taste of it and just never bothered.

Is anyone else like that? 

Personally I drink very little, maybe 2 or 3 glasses of wine in a month, and usually drive to the pub and abstain - can't be dealing with the hangovers!


----------



## Caveat (23 Oct 2007)

I drink in moderation - apparently it's healthier than being teetotal. I suppose I should continue then for the sake of my health.  

I only really know one person who doesn't drink - and if his health deteriorates he has only himself to blame 

Not entirely sure if he has particular reasons for not drinking - I'm just so used to the fact that he doesn't drink.  He did drink about 15-20 years ago but I suspect that it was mostly peer pressure and that he never really enjoyed it that much.


----------



## boris (23 Oct 2007)

While I drink, my wife doesn't drink nor does any of her family as well.  Also with her sisters and brothers none of their in-laws drink either.  I believe the weddings were very sober affairs.  I can imagine the next family occasion I will be unique at it.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2007)

I don't drink _Limoncello _or _Pernod_. Ugh!


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I don't drink _Limoncello _or _Pernod_. Ugh!


How about the odd can of Bavaria?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2007)

Actually it's _Staropramen _these days since the local _Centra _has been selling 3 bottles for a fiver and they have it on draught in _Dalyer_!


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2007)

I knoww it [broken link removed]


----------



## Caveat (23 Oct 2007)

So, how much do the drinkers _really_ drink on a weekly basis?

Be honest.


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2007)

Caveat said:


> So, how much do the drinkers _really_ drink on a weekly basis?
> 
> Be honest.



About 12-16 units a week.


----------



## Caveat (23 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> About 12-16 units a week.


 
Is a can 1 or 2 units?  If it's 2, then probably about 30 units per week (cans + wine).

Probably a bit too much actually.


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Oct 2007)

Apparently 2 units in one sitting is binge drinking


----------



## Slash (23 Oct 2007)

From January, one drink will put most people over the legal limit for driving. That should put a lot of people off it, or a lot of people into taxis.


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Apparently 2 units in one sitting is binge drinking



Who told you that? According to [broken link removed] fact sheet it is defined as consuming over half of your recommended weekly allowance in one go.


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Oct 2007)

I knew I'd be asked to back it up! 
It was on the news and in the papers and Newstalk were all over it about a month or two ago. I can't remember what the source was though.
I'm not going to argue though - i don't think you need to be told how much you can/cannot drink. We all know that a pint isnt going to kill you and we all know that 8 pints a night is not good for you.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2007)

Caveat said:


> Is a can 1 or 2 units?


Depends on the alcohol content!


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Depends on the alcohol content!



General rule is that a pint of beer is 2 units, a glass of wine (a standard wine glass) and a shot of shorts is 1 unit.


----------



## Purple (23 Oct 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> We all know that a pint isnt going to kill you and we all know that 8 pints a night is not good for you.


I cycle to the pub when I drink during the week so the exercise kind of balances against the drink.


----------



## Caveat (23 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Depends on the alcohol content!


 
Yeah - but just Bud in my case - 4.8% or something?

Come to think of it, a 500ml can is less than a 568ml pint so I can reduce my unit intake a little. (about 28.5 then)


----------



## Jock04 (23 Oct 2007)

Slash said:


> From January, one drink will put most people over the legal limit for driving. That should put a lot of people off it, or a lot of people into taxis.


 

If they're living in an area that has a taxi service.

In my area, there's 6 pubs, one taxi and a whole lot of wives doing a lot more late-night driving than they'd like to be!


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> General rule is that a pint of beer is 2 units, a glass of wine (a standard wine glass) and a shot of shorts is 1 unit.


Can of _MacArdle's_ is 4%. _Lidl _sell one beer that's 8.6% as far as I know. Some ciders may be even stronger. These rules of thumb are very inaccurate as are those that say "x drinks and you'll be OK for driving".


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2007)

Caveat said:


> Yeah - but just Bud in my case - 4.8% or something?


I suspect that it's nearer if not exactly 5%.


----------



## Caveat (23 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I suspect that it's nearer if not exactly 5%.


 
AFAIK there are two versions: a 440ml can at 5% and a 500 ml can (which I drink) at 4.8%.

_Edit: I buy all my alcohol in NI, so that might make a difference._

_Edit 26/10: Can now confirm it's actually only *4.3%*_


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Oct 2007)

And the US version which is lower again i think


----------



## Ceist Beag (23 Oct 2007)

Caveat said:


> Yeah - but just Bud in my case - 4.8% or something?



I thought we were talking about drinking alcohol here not pish?


----------



## Pique318 (23 Oct 2007)

Ceist Beag said:


> I thought we were talking about drinking alcohol here not pish?


 
LOL too true


----------



## Caveat (23 Oct 2007)

Ceist Beag said:


> I thought we were talking about drinking alcohol here not pish?


 


Pique318 said:


> LOL too true


 
What's going on??

What is this perception of Bud based on then - the lighter taste?
Because I'm pretty sure it's stronger than most _standard_ lagers commonly available in the pubs.

Is Budweiser considered to be 'not a man's drink' or something then?


----------



## Pique318 (23 Oct 2007)

It's pretty bland tasteless watery pish all right but it's refreshing (like Miller). Just couldn't drink too much of it.

Try something hoppy and malty and savour every sip. 
Leffe Triple (Belgium) is a fave. So is Coopers Sparkling Ale from Oz.
Have a look at http://www.beersofeurope.co.uk to order if you want (no connection to me..unfortunately  )


----------



## Megan (23 Oct 2007)

boris said:


> While I drink, my wife doesn't drink nor does any of her family as well.  Also with her sisters and brothers none of their in-laws drink either.  I believe the weddings were very sober affairs.  I can imagine the next family occasion I will be unique at it.



Were you not unique at your own wedding to your wife or have all her family + the wife given up drink after you married her?
Back to the topic. My daughter's boyfrien doesn't drink and he is only 26. My sister drink and she is in her fifties.


----------



## Caveat (23 Oct 2007)

Pique318 said:


> It's pretty bland tasteless watery pish all right but it's refreshing (like Miller). Just couldn't drink too much of it.
> 
> Try something hoppy and malty and savour every sip.
> Leffe Triple (Belgium) is a fave. So is Coopers Sparkling Ale from Oz.
> Have a look at http://www.beersofeurope.co.uk to order if you want (no connection to me..unfortunately  )


 
Good site Pique.  I suppose I like my lagers to be refreshing and most definitely do not like hoppiness/maltiness in a lager.  Can't stand Carlsberg or Harp either - to me they taste like breweries smell.  But I like malty ales/real ales etc etc.

Anyway, sorry Trafford, straying a fair bit on this thread... 

Fitness freaks and medical reasons aside, my guess is that there aren't that many under 40s who don't drink these days.  I mean, do people still actually take 'the pledge' for example?  Haven't even heard the term in years myself...


----------



## elefantfresh (23 Oct 2007)

There was a woman on the radio who is a Pioneer and she said that there is about 100,000 of them floating about. Funny, I don't know any. I must be mixing in the wrong circles.


----------



## purpeller (23 Oct 2007)

Well, I made my confirmation in 1991 and we were asked to take the pledge.  It had not been mentioned prior to the point when the bishop said "stand up now and we'll take the pledge".  I didn't even know what it was and on discovering its meaning, I promptly told my parents that was a ridiculous thing to promise and that I was sure not to keep it.  So I didn't take it.  I objected to the fact that it was sprung on me!  

I don't know anyone who recently made their confirmation but I'd imagine it's still in there.


----------



## Caveat (23 Oct 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> about 100,000 of them floating about.


 
...well it sounds like they're on _something _then.


----------



## Trafford (23 Oct 2007)

Megan said:


> Were you not unique at your own wedding to your wife or have all her family + the wife given up drink after you married her?
> Back to the topic. My daughter's boyfrien doesn't drink and he is only 26. My sister drink and she is in her fifties.


 
I think Boris meant that his in-laws weddings to their spouses were very dry affairs, because the spouses don't drink either...if you can follow that. Perhaps these weddings happened before he came on the scene.


----------



## Trafford (23 Oct 2007)

purpeller said:


> Well, I made my confirmation in 1991 and we were asked to take the pledge. It had not been mentioned prior to the point when the bishop said "stand up now and we'll take the pledge". I didn't even know what it was and on discovering its meaning, I promptly told my parents that was a ridiculous thing to promise and that I was sure not to keep it. So I didn't take it. I objected to the fact that it was sprung on me!
> 
> I don't know anyone who recently made their confirmation but I'd imagine it's still in there.


 
Out of 62 of us in 6th class making our confirmation (few schools combined), I was the only one who stayed sitting when we were asked to stand and take the pledge. My parents were against me taking it, and said that while they hoped I wouldn't drink before 18, they wanted me to make that "pledge" to them, and to myself, and not to God necessarily. We are a typical roman catholic family, but with alcolholism on both sides, but my folks always had a realistic attitude to drink. 
I never drank at all when in school, and at age 17 started in university. I just mentioned it lately at home that I still waited until I was 18 to take my first drink, and my folks were surprised, but pleased! I don't know if too many of the pledgetakers could say they waited until they were 18.


----------



## rmelly (23 Oct 2007)

stopped drinking around 8 years ago (very early 20's) after coming into work with a hangover and spending the day puking and having to walk past the boss to get to the jacks each time...


----------



## JP1234 (23 Oct 2007)

I stopped about 6 months ago,  I got sick of feeling queasy  and tired even after a moderate amount and as the other half doesn't drink due to medical reasons it's been easy enough. I can honestly say I don't miss it despite having a number of bottles of wine in the house I have never once fancied a glass. I do get funny looks though when I tell people I don't drink and am invariably asked "why".

As for the pledge, my son took it about 18 months ago, it's moved on a bit and they now have to pledge to neither drink nor take drugs until they are 18!


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Oct 2007)

I stopped for medical/health reasons about a year ago (and quit smoking soon after). I do miss it, but I suspect if I went back to it I'd (a) very quickly find myself drinking more than was good for me again, and (b) end up even more quickly back on the fags — which is a definite no-no for me... 

I guess I had enough of both in the last twenty-odd years to do me for the next twenty-odd!


----------



## Betsy Og (23 Oct 2007)

v dissappointed/worried about the proposed new blood alcohol limit - I agree that no-one should drink & drive & I never do but what are you supposed to do the morning after?

I think theres going to be lots of sob stories about being bagged having had 4 pints the night before and still over the limit.

In some countries I hear the limit is NIL (or more or less) - so a bit of Christmas pud and you're done for drink driving. Puritanism gone too far.

I'd be more in favour of a higher limit balanced by more enforcement - maybe I'm wrong but I think the major problem is people well drunk and driving because the odds of getting caught in some areas arent huge, as opposed to people with 2 pints and marginally over - or people the next morning who are marginally over.

Re drinking - have reduced it a fair bit over the years (was never hugely into it), tend to have a "blow out" every month or 2 and quite sensible in the interim - a dreaded binge drinker then !!!


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2007)

Betsy Og said:


> v dissappointed/worried about the proposed new blood alcohol limit - I agree that no-one should drink & drive & I never do but what are you supposed to do the morning after?


Take the bus? Of course if you're a bus driver ...


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> I cycle to the pub when I drink during the week so the exercise kind of balances against the drink.



How do you get home so?  Hope its not under the affluence of alcohol whilst on a bicycle 



DrMoriarty said:


> I stopped for medical/health reasons about a year ago (and quit smoking soon after). I do miss it, but I suspect if I went back to it I'd (a) very quickly find myself drinking more than was good for me again, and (b) end up even more quickly back on the fags — which is a definite no-no for me...



Well done.  Some achievement.  You must be worth a fortune by now.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Oct 2007)

Nah, I blew it all on cocaine and high-class call girls...


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> Nah, I blew it all on cocaine and high-class call girls...


That sucks.

For some reason this reminds me of that old _John Mortimer _quip which went roughly: marriage is like a hurricane - it starts off with lots of sucking and blowing but ends up with you losing your house.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Oct 2007)

Actually, I dunno about the booze, but according to my quit counter, I've extended my life expectancy by 19 days through not smoking 5478 cigarettes that would have cost me €1,938.98. 

Then again, two grand doesn't get you much in the way of cocaine and high-class call girls nowadays...


----------



## ClubMan (23 Oct 2007)

Are fags really €7 for 20 these days!?


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Oct 2007)

Most brands are €6.90, and a budget beckons...

Of course, now I also have to worry about providing for an extra 19 days of retirement!


----------



## Purple (24 Oct 2007)

sueellen said:


> How do you get home so?  Hope its not under the affluence of alcohol whilst on a bicycle


I was cycling home last week and halfway there I realised that my helmet was on backwards. Good job I didn't get stopped, they would have had a good laugh


----------



## Betsy Og (24 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Take the bus? Of course if you're a bus driver ...


 
ah good jayus, wharrabeut us culchies, in da sticks, da back a beyonds, nuttin burr our boghoppin mach-ieans ta gerrus abeut?


----------



## Sn@kebite (24 Oct 2007)

I have not touched alcohol since i was 13. I would drink if i felt the need, but i would not drink because people tell me to, only if i wanted to.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> but i would not drink because people tell me to, only if i wanted to.


Yeah - I get people coming up to me all the time telling me that I must drink alcohol...


----------



## Sn@kebite (24 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Yeah - I get people coming up to me all the time telling me that I must drink alcohol...


I wonder why that is?...Probably insecurity or jealousy at the fact they were unable to think for themselves when they gave into pressure? 
But i do have a problem with people who impose their decision(s) for me, upon me, very disrespectful I think.


----------



## Pique318 (24 Oct 2007)

When your Username is a popular (or at least used to be) alcoholic concoction of Lager & Cider...I find your comments surprising.

By the way, I do believe Clubman was being sarcastic there


----------



## Sn@kebite (24 Oct 2007)

Pique318 said:


> When your Username is a popular (or at least used to be) alcoholic concoction of Lager & Cider...I find your comments surprising.


lol That's not where I got my name from. (And I don't see how they'd ever be found surprising?)



Pique318 said:


> By the way, I do believe Clubman was being sarcastic there


Damn! That's the first time (I think) he's caught me napping! I should've know he was.


----------



## DrMoriarty (24 Oct 2007)

Since I stopped drinking alcohol, it's the tea-pushers that really get to me...


----------



## Caveat (25 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> I would drink if i felt the need


 
It's this bit that sounds a bit odd to me.

Are you saying that you haven't ruled drinking out, but simply haven't touched alcohol in the last (I presume) at least 5 years or more?

Under what circumstances/conditions do you think you might "feel the need"?


----------



## diarmuidc (25 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I don't drink _Limoncello _or _Pernod_. Ugh!


ummmm Limoncello... Keep it in the freezer compartment and it tastes great after dinner. and sip it.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2007)

No thanks. Yuck! Tried it once in _Sicily _and never again. Ditto for _Campari_.


----------



## Purple (25 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> No thanks. Yuck! Tried it once in _Sicily _and never again. Ditto for _Campari_.


 That could be it; the Sicilians are notorious for urinating in your Limoncello if they don't like you.
Did you take them to task for spelling errors?


----------



## Pique318 (25 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> That could be it; the Sicilians are notorious for urinating in your Limoncello if they don't like you.
> Did you take them to task for spelling errors?


 

LOL thanks Purple, I just spat coffee all over my keyboard !!!


----------



## tallpaul (25 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> That could be it; the Sicilians are notorious for urinating in your Limoncello if they don't like you.
> Did you take them to task for spelling errors?


 

Post of the week!!!!


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2007)

Purple said:


> That could be it; the Sicilians are notorious for urinating in your Limoncello if they don't like you.
> Did you take them to task for spelling errors?


No - that can't be it. Urine would only have improved the taste of that stuff!


----------



## Purple (25 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> No - that can't be it. Urine would only have improved the taste of that stuff!


 I never tried either, so I'll bow to your opinion.


----------



## Sn@kebite (25 Oct 2007)

Caveat said:


> Under what circumstances/conditions do you think you might "feel the need"?


You know?, to feel good, reduce stress, and relax. If I have some spare money left over I would too.
Caveat, essentially what I'm syaing is I would avoid drinking "to fit in". - But I rarely get that now. Only when I was teenager I used to get peers trying to get me to drink (?).
As for ClubMan's ironic remark, that's because he's a lot older than me. So it doesn't happen when you're older.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2007)

I never felt any peer pressure to drink at any age. Sometimes peer pressure is a handy cop-out to blame for those who are too lazy to think/act for themselves.


----------



## Purple (25 Oct 2007)

Either did I. I just did it to fit in....


----------



## Caveat (25 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> I have not touched alcohol since i was 13. I would drink if i felt the need, but i would not drink because people tell me to, only if i wanted to.


 


Sn@kebite said:


> You know?, to feel good, reduce stress, and relax. If I have some spare money left over I would too.
> Caveat, essentially what I'm syaing is I would avoid drinking "to fit in". - But I rarely get that now. Only when I was teenager I used to get peers trying to get me to drink (?).
> As for ClubMan's ironic remark, that's because he's a lot older than me. So it doesn't happen when you're older.


 
Can I conclude then that since you were 13, you have never needed to feel good, reduce stress or relax?


----------



## Sn@kebite (25 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I never felt any peer pressure to drink at any age. Sometimes peer pressure is a handy cop-out to blame for those who are too lazy to think/act for themselves.


Would I be right in saying: At your age of youth, kids weren't able to access it as easily as today? Espesially as kids then didn't have access to money or after school jobs like today? - Which would explain that less kids would've drank then.


Caveat said:


> Can I conclude then that since you were 13, you have never needed to feel good, reduce stress or relax?


I also wasn't brought up around alcohol either, so that would lessen my want/need to drink. Just didn't appeal as my parents didn't.


----------



## Caveat (25 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Would I be right in saying: At your age of youth, kids weren't able to access it as easily as today? Espesially as kids then didn't have access to money or after school jobs like today? - Which would explain that less kids would've drank then.


 
Don't agree with this at all - assuming CM is around the same age as me that is. Access to alcohol was never a problem at all for me. Was able to personally buy drink in 'offies' at around the age of 13/14, was drinking in pubs at 16, older brothers/sisters of friends had absolutely no qualms in procuring alcohol on my behalf (if ever there were supply difficulties) and on top of all this - no I.D system to contend with.

I don't remember being exactly flush with money - but I always had enough for drink.

_(Not condoning any of the above by the way!)_


----------



## Sn@kebite (25 Oct 2007)

Caveat said:


> Don't agree with this at all - assuming CM is around the same age as me that is. Access to alcohol was never a problem at all for me. Was able to personally buy drink in 'offies' at around the age of 13/14, was drinking in pubs at 16, older brothers/sisters of friends had absolutely no qualms in procuring alcohol on my behalf (if ever there were supply difficulties) and on top of all this - no I.D system to contend with.


Yep - I see your point.



Caveat said:


> ...but I always had enough for drink.


Very Patriotic!


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Would I be right in saying: At your age of youth, kids weren't able to access it as easily as today? Espesially as kids then didn't have access to money or after school jobs like today? - Which would explain that less kids would've drank then.


No - access was never a problem. I was a teenager in the early 80s.


----------



## Sn@kebite (25 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> No - access was never a problem. I was a teenager in the early 80s.


Oh - then you're younger than I thought.


----------



## Caveat (25 Oct 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Oh - then you're younger than I thought.


 
...and he's just about the age I thought


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2007)

Put it this way - my life supposedly began a year ago.


----------



## Sn@kebite (25 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Put it this way - my life supposedly began a year ago.


huh? - Was there some major occurance within the last year (according to 3rd party)? I suspect a good one?


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2007)

Clue: life begins at .....


----------



## swordshead (25 Oct 2007)

elefantfresh said:


> Apparently 2 units in one sitting is binge drinking



Oh the iron of posting in a thread about not drinking (sitting here with a glass of chardonnay right now)! Back to the OPs original post...i know a few non drinkers, one is just gone 21 and doesnt drink (life and soul of the party and always remembers what us alcos did the night before), another just doesnt like the taste and again is one of the last to go to bed on a sat night (no other substances involved )! It doesnt bother them one bit and actually find it hilarious people find it so odd!


----------



## ClubMan (25 Oct 2007)

swordshead said:


> Oh the iron


Now you're talking. My favourite vice.


----------



## swordshead (26 Oct 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Now you're talking. My favourite vice.



The "curse" of vino..hard to spell after 2 ish glasses  Clubman..dya ever sleep? Just curious..cos your fountain of knowledge and observation never ends


----------



## truthseeker (26 Oct 2007)

decided to give it up for a year a number of years ago for a couple of different reasons - was saving for a house deposit, wondered would it make any difference to social life, wondered could I do it?

Stayed dry for a year and from then on have only drank little and infrequently. A couple of glasses of wine in a month perhaps.


----------



## PMU (26 Oct 2007)

Trafford said:


> I was thinking about this the other day and I only know one person who doesn't drink alcohol.
> Is anyone else like that?



*His name wouldn’t be Aasim or Shareef, by any chance, would it?*


----------



## Trafford (26 Oct 2007)

PMU said:


> *His name wouldn’t be Aasim or Shareef, by any chance, would it?*


 
No, believe or not his name is Paddy!


----------



## rmelly (27 Oct 2007)

any muslims I know drink - just not when they go back home.


----------



## Sn@kebite (27 Oct 2007)

rmelly said:


> any muslims I know drink - just not when they go back home.


Wierd!


----------



## june (27 Oct 2007)

I dont drink since I had children. Hangovers were no longer an option when getting up early or to a sick child.  
I don't miss it at all and I think that is what people find most strange. 
  I like to be able to drive home, get up in the morning and generally have a clear head. 
I certainly don't know many non drinkers which I think is a pity


----------

